# better results for me with an IMS basket over a VST... but why?



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Recently switched out the 20g VST to a 20g IMS basket the other week. Shots were noticeably better and I'm left wondering why. Head scratcher really.

1:2 pulls same 28-30s shot time. I know people say over extracting at 1:2 is hard but the VSTs tasted over if anything. Is this an indicator of prep error? Is it a case of the recipe for the bean being more suited to the extraction from one basket? Is it hardware related with the group benefiting one basket over the other (e61 vibe pump).

Widely suggested VSTs are the reference baskets but I've seen multiple posts with people stating preferences for one basket or the other but never an explanation of why.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Taste is a very subjective thing. I am not sure it is possible to quantify exactly why one is better than the other. I have heard some say they prefer the basic basket they got with their machine, that is unusual though.

Whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I have had issues with my 18g VST basket on the LR with headroom when I dose 18g regardless of roast level of bean I use so perhaps that is the cause of your issues. I also have a 20g IMS basket but that seems to want 20g+ to work nicely.

Basically, take the dosage on the basket with a pinch of salt. If you have no headroom thats not a good thing as far as I know.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

As I understand it, VST baskets are intended for light roasts, which are naturally hard to extract. Because VST baskets have larger and more holes than normal baskets, the user must grind finer for the same flow rate. The finer grind exposes more surface area to the brew water, and this produces higher extraction.

I don't know how this affects darker roasts, as these extract relatively easily, anyway.


----------

